# Looking for info about a Kodak Darkroom Clock!



## alexbeetle (May 14, 2013)

Hi all,
This is my first post so I am not sure if this is the right spot to ask this question...but I was wondering if anyone has seen one of these before, I couldn't find it on Google...
The images are too big for this site so here are the links:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/90o9etpq5ruhgpd/P1050714.JPG?m
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7v81wkbbjaxkhej/P1050715.JPG?m
https://www.dropbox.com/s/95aky8z1wilzouk/P1050719.JPG?m
Thanks for looking


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 14, 2013)

I've seen similar darkroom timers that are red painted metal. Since this one's marked Germany and it uses the Kodak name (instead of the earlier EKC Eastman Kodak logo) I'd think it might be from around the 1930's or so. 

I can't think offhand of any website I've run across that has info. specifically about vintage darkroom equipment; you could maybe try the George Eastman House site or Kodak's website.


----------

